# Hello, Writers!



## Sally Grady (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello, Everybody,
I'm a college student pursuing a theatre degree, but I used to be an English major and I still love creative writing. I've had something of a massive writer's block recently, but some unfortunate occurrences in my personal life have prompted me to put real effort into writing again as a coping mechanism. While I occasionally dabble in historical fiction (if anybody wants to talk the 18th and 19th century, or French history in general, I am SO game) my standard genre I like to work in is fantasy. 
At present I've been working on an humor-based urban fantasy series for several years that I'm fairly pleased with the progress of. Recently, though, I've rediscovered a high fantasy/sword and sorcery I began and abandoned as a lost cause back in high school. I've spent the last month mercilessly stripping the whole thing down to bare bones and reworking it. 
Look forward to meeting you all,
Sally Grady


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, Sally. Theatre was something I had an interest in during my younger days, too 

Anyway, once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central, you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your avatar and signature

And we also have the mentors in purple here to help with any writing needs you may have.

So go explore and get to know us a little. We are a pretty cool bunch


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, Sally.

Those unfortunate moments in our lives often mold our creative sides into more productive states. It's a gift and a curse, often, but it's good we can morph our experiences into art. I hope you find yourself inclined to stay in our vibrant community, and become one of the faces!

Stripping down your work can be hard, but oh-so liberating when you panel-beat it into an even prettier model. Good luck with your restoration process.

I'm Bruno, but everyone calls me Dr. Cool. (Decide for yourself whether that's true or not.) 

I look forward to reading your work, anyway. There's loads of fun to be had in Procrastination Central, as well as some interesting discussions usually going on in Writing Discussion (which I see you're getting involved in already!) Maybe try your hand at April's competition, if the inspiration comes? 

Hit me up if you want a chat, or need a helpful nudge. See you 'round!


----------



## am_hammy (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey there Sally! Welcome to WF. Super glad you could join us!

I dabbled a bit in theater in high school but never got a chance to get into it in college. I had a lot of interaction with theater majors though, especially when I got into my upper level English classes. Do you have a specialization, or just want to be an actress in general? Also, have you been in any productions at your college?

Sounds like you have a lot of writing already under your belt, and some interesting ideas. I've only slightly gotten into historical fiction but there's much to be said about it and I give you a ton of credit because of the amount of research and accuracy that's involved in something like that. I'd be interested in reading some of your blurbs once you get a chance to post them. And the fantasy, loooove the fantasy. Do you have a favorite author in the realm of fantasy that inspired you to stay concentrated there? Or do you just love the whole concept of the genre?

Hope you find a lovely home here. There's plenty of encouragement and inspiration to go around so I know you'll be motivated here. Happy exploring, and I'm looking forward to seeing you around on the boards! ^_^


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 8, 2015)

Sally, writing is wonderful therapy.. when life throws you a punch in the face... write about it. I am glad to see you are using writing as a way to deal with it. You will find inspiration here to keep you moving away from the dreaded writer's block. Explore WF, check out one of our challenges, the best way possible to wake up your muse and get you back to doing something you love. Mentors are ready to assist you... but most of all.. have a wonderful time here among all of your new friends.. Welcome to the fabulous world of WF.. Peace always... jul


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 8, 2015)

Greetings Sally! Glad you could make it.

There are those moments in our lives that act as crossroads to our destiny. You may be at one of those right now. I've been there. I don't know anything about French history, but I know about writing so I am excited to see some of your writing. If you have any questions feel free to ask myself or any other of the staff members and you can also check out the links in my signature!

Welcome!

Cheers!

~ J. J. Maxx


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 8, 2015)

Salutations:

A large portion of my friends in college were Theatre or History majors,  I was the abberent with English.  Good times, which are also to be had on this forum.  Great people and good resources.  I joined looking for a more active poetry forum, (I'm a linear narrative dabbler).  It doesn't disappoint.

  Napoleon was taller than me.  In actuality, he was about 5'6" not 5'2"', which was average height for the period.   I love history, (European pre-1900), and fantasy, so it made sense that when I started writing in earnest that I combine the two.  I'm working on a collection of historic paranormals set during the Georgian and Regency Periods.  I honestly wouldn't have much of a project without the French Revolution, the Reign of Terror, and the Napoleonic Wars.

Jump in, look around, and most of all, have fun.

All the best,

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## Sally Grady (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey, Hammy,
My concentration is on musical theatre, actually. I'm trying to work on makeup artistry as well, though, for a back-up career. So far I've done the Threepenny Opera at college, and a fair amount of backstage work. 
Umm, let's see…I became aware of fantasy when my Dad read me The Hobbit, got in to it because of C.S. Lewis, and stuck with it because of Terry Pratchett. Aside from them, I've been highly influenced by Jaques' "Castaways of the Flying Dutchman" series, Neil Gaiman, George R. R. Martin, Bram Stoker, and genre television like Supernatural, Firefly, and Pushing Daisies.  
Love the signature, by the way. My personal favorite sonnets are 29 and 116.

*Just got to a real computer and realized that I butchered the replying to a reply process. Oh well, learning curve and all that. Thanks to everyone for being so nice and welcoming, I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## TKent (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice to meet you Sally!


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forum- it's wonderful to meet you!


----------



## MajorMagma (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi Sally! Nice to meet u!


----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello Sally and welcome always nice to see a new name.  I am looking forward to reading some of your work. It sounds like you have a lot of interesting pieces of writing to work on. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Thaumiel (Nov 7, 2016)

Not to put a downer on the thread, but her last post is from a year ago and it doesn't look like she made enough posts to have her account activated as a proper user...



Actually kind of makes me wonder how this thread was necro'd.


----------



## Carly Berg (Nov 12, 2016)

Welcome, Sally.


----------

